# Smoking "Hut"



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever built a smoking "hut" per se? As in something small, portable (or almost portable), that fits you and one or two others tops?

I'm looking at doing something like this out of 2x4 lumber and either thin plywood or plastic (to keep the weight down) for walls.

I'm thinking it would have an opening on either side for a space heater in and a ventilating fan out. And obviously a door.

If anyone has ever seen or done something like this let me know! I'd be interested to see pictures if possible.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not use a pop up hunting blind. Stores very easy when not in use and they make all sizes


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

You might find this thread interesting: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/331183-going-crazy.html


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ice fishing hut would probably work great for this idea. Get a small portable my buddy propane heater and your good to go!


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

User @GoMets has an ice fishing hut setup in his basement IIRC. They are versatile since they're designed for a combustion heater inside and have proper openings for a flue which can also be used for forced-air ventilation with standard sizes of ducting (i.e. 4" or 6" flex duct like for a dryer exhaust or bathroom ceiling fan).


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

cutpaperglue said:


> User @GoMets has an ice fishing hut setup in his basement IIRC. They are versatile since they're designed for a combustion heater inside and have proper openings for a flue which can also be used for forced-air ventilation with standard sizes of ducting (i.e. 4" or 6" flex duct like for a dryer exhaust or bathroom ceiling fan).


----------

